# New Athens Accomplice 34



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice bow Brett! looks almost as good as 12s Elite will look:lol3: J/K sweet looking bow for sure!! what rest is that?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

ohhhlala.... pretty stunning


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks!! its the TriVan


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice bow Brett.

Jake


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

SWEET bow Brett:thumbs_up


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

Im saving for the athens ibex that is supposed to be coming out. Going to use it as a 3d rig.


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

MOhunter13 said:


> Im saving for the athens ibex that is supposed to be coming out. Going to use it as a 3d rig.


+1 on the Ibex, but at 30" ATA, it will make me a heck of a hunting rig!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sweet, now change your avatar to an athens avatar!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> sweet, now change your avatar to an athens avatar!


There isn't one!


----------

